# Spray Adhesive for Bib Numbers



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I've seen some guys that use spray-on adhesive for their #s. Is it just your basic 3M stuff? Does it jack up your jersey? Has anybody ever had their number come off?


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I think what I use is a 3M product, but don't remember off the top of my head. I use it on a skinsuit for time trials, not on regular jerseys. If not careful to get full coverage to the edges, sometimes need a pin or two to hold down the leading edges. It will leave some residue on the jersey, but nothing so serious it will be ruined.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

cdhbrad said:


> I think what I use is a 3M product, but don't remember off the top of my head. I use it on a skinsuit for time trials, not on regular jerseys. If not careful to get full coverage to the edges, sometimes need a pin or two to hold down the leading edges. It will leave some residue on the jersey, but nothing so serious it will be ruined.


Yup. +1


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

3m 77 - spray it on, wait 20-30 seconds to dry a little and then slap it on. I use GooGone to get rid of the spray residue.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

rockstar2083 said:


> 3m 77 - spray it on, wait 20-30 seconds to dry a little and then slap it on. I use GooGone to get rid of the spray residue.


I use the same stuff for TT's but use GoopOff (or GoofOff, whatever it's called) to clean up the residue left behind.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

i use the elmer's spray craft glue. Take your number and crumple it up a bunch so it gets nice and loose so it fits to your body. spray the number and let it sit until it is dry but tacky. Then stick on. Usually the number comes off clean without really leaving any residue, if there is residue it is easy to remove. I've never had my number come off, but i have added a couple pins on crazy windy days, the glue held.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

just learn how to pin a number the right way.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> just learn how to pin a number the right way.


I know how, but it's just easier to spray on and put maybe 1-2 pins on, especially when talking about a very nice skin suit.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> just learn how to pin a number the right way.


 I hate the way they flap around and I like to be a pimp.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone ever tried double-sided carpet tape? Seems a lot less messy than the contact cement stuff. But maybe not strong enough?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Every adhesive I've ever used, worked like sh!t. 

Just pin the damn number, and don't worry about the little holes.........You're gonna crash in it, sooner or later, anyway.

Always pin the center, first, then the corners. If ya got extra pins, pin the top and back sides...(7) total.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

MontyCrisco said:


> Anyone ever tried double-sided carpet tape? Seems a lot less messy than the contact cement stuff. But maybe not strong enough?


I've used outdoor use double sides tape. It works well, but honestly takes longer to apply than pins do. Really not worth the hassle I've found. It seems the spray on stuff would be the fastest.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Just pin the damn number, and don't worry about the little holes.........You're gonna crash in it, sooner or later, anyway.


Hopefully not since I'm mostly using this on my high end skin suits for time trialing. Do I look like Menchov?


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

bmxhacksaw said:


> I hate the way they flap around and I like to be a pimp.


If the numbers flap you didn't pin them on correctly. I do 5 or 6 pins, always number-jersey-number. Don't use the holes, pin through the number. Don't crumple the number or fold up the margins- that makes it hard to read.

I stopped worrying about my numbers when I noticed that it's the guys in the back who crumple or fold their numbers... the guys who are winning just pin them on and ride.

USA cycling rules require pins as of this year. Not to say that you can't also use adhesive.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

spade2you said:


> Hopefully not since I'm mostly using this on my high end skin suits for time trialing. Do I look like Menchov?



I know people who have crashed in TT's. Going through a corner too hot, and they run out of road. Cornering on aerobars, and high speed turns, don't to together very well.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I know people who have crashed in TT's. Going through a corner too hot, and they run out of road. Cornering on aerobars, and high speed turns, don't to together very well.


Eh, true dat (and knocking on wood in hopes I didn't just jinx myself). I guess I just remembered a guy who passed out and fell over and another rider who got clipped by a ******* in a truck.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Every adhesive I've ever used, worked like sh!t.
> 
> Just pin the damn number, and don't worry about the little holes.........You're gonna crash in it, sooner or later, anyway.
> 
> Always pin the center, first, then the corners. If ya got extra pins, pin the top and back sides...(7) total.


Never had a problem with the spray adhesive and I use it for tris where it gets run through water before the bike leg. Sure beats a race belt.


----------

